# Wie Drille ich den Fich richtig?



## Mikedeluxe (17. Dezember 2006)

Hi Leutz

Hab gerade meine Prüfung letzte Woche bestanden,nur leider fehlt mir somit die Praxis?

Hab zwar schon hier im Forum gesucht aber nichts gefunden.

Kann mir einer/eine hilfreiche Tipps geben wie ich das richtig anstelle?

Klar wie ich das Blank zuhalten habe,und das die Bremse richtig eingestellt sein muss ist mir schon klar.

Nur wie Verhalte ich mich richtig wenn der Fisch beisst?

Über nützliche Tipp wäre ich dankbar.....

So long der absolute Angelnoob Mikedeluxe#h


----------



## armyn (17. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wie Drille ich den Fich richtig?*

Moin! Am besten anhauen und zu dir hin drillen, sonst bekommste den Fisch ja nicht!:vik:


----------



## Jonny1985 (17. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wie Drille ich den Fich richtig?*

Kommt drauf an wie man die Frage versteht....

Also Ich würde sagen das du das Drillen lernst in dem du da deine Erfahrung machst.

Es gibt natürlich ein paar Sachen zu beachten z.B das du die Rute beim Drill versuchst oben zu halten so das immer eine gesunde Spannung hast.Wenn du die Rute zu seitlich und zu tief nach unten neigst kann es leicht passieren das der Haken ausreist.

Aber im Endeffekt Übung macht den Meister auch mir (Angler seit10 jahren ) passiert es auch noch das ich nen Fisch verliere.

Viel Glück#h​


----------



## tobio (17. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wie Drille ich den Fich richtig?*

So kurz wie möglich und nur so lange wie nötig!
Von langen Drills dem Spaßfaktor wegen halte ich nichts.
Auch halte ich es nicht für fischschonend den Fisch bis zum Ende müde zu drillen.
Kurz und hart rannehmen, dann ist der Fisch auch nicht so völligst kaputt und die Überlebenschancen nach dem releasen sind sehr hoch!

tobio


----------



## bennie (17. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wie Drille ich den Fich richtig?*

bremse nicht zu fest oder zu locker. hast du genug platz lass den fisch ruhig ziehen wenn er will. drille je nach laune des fisches und tragkraft der schnur sowie hindernissen.

rute 90° zur schnur um schläge optimal abzupuffern.


----------



## mlkzander (17. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wie Drille ich den Fich richtig?*



bennie schrieb:


> rute 90° zur schnur um schläge optimal abzupuffern.


 
genau


erfahrung selber sammeln hilft am meisten
hilfreich ist es auch den fisch unter wasser zu halten
beim sprung verliert man schon mal einen.......


----------



## Mikedeluxe (17. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wie Drille ich den Fich richtig?*



mlkzander schrieb:


> genau
> 
> 
> erfahrung selber sammeln hilft am meisten
> ...



Das stimmt drillt man den Fisch zu hart dann springt er,somit hilft nur das Blank ins Wasser zuklatschen um der Sache entgegen zuwirken.So weit war ich auch schon!Mir geht es ledeglich darum:Wenn der Fisch beisst?Ziehe ich ruckartig an?Im Unterricht habe ich gelernt das Blank nach oben zuziehen und beim nach unten gehen des Blanks kräftik aber mit Gefühl die Line einzuholen.|kopfkrat


Nice greetz der Deluxe


----------



## mauriangler (17. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wie Drille ich den Fich richtig?*

kommt ganz auf die  art des Angelns an


----------



## esox_105 (17. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wie Drille ich den Fich richtig?*

Mach Dir mal keinen Kopp darüber wie Du einen Fisch drillen mußt, denn jeder angelt doch etwas anders wie die anderen, sei es was das Auswerfen, Anhieb setzen oder Drillen betrifft.

Du wirst sehr schnell deinen eigenen Stil finden, der Dir so in Fleisch und Blut übergeht, so daß Du ihn noch nicht einmal beschreiben kannst, weil es einfach eine Selbstverständlichkeit für Dich ist.


----------



## fireline (17. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wie Drille ich den Fich richtig?*







gratuliere zur bestandenen prüfung

ansonsten schliese ich mir der meineung vom benni an bremse nicht zu fest oder zu locker. hast du genug platz lass den fisch ruhig ziehen wenn er will. drille je nach laune des fisches und tragkraft der schnur sowie hindernissen.


----------



## Mikedeluxe (17. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wie Drille ich den Fich richtig?*



esox_105 schrieb:


> Mach Dir mal keinen Kopp darüber wie Du einen Fisch drillen mußt, denn jeder angelt doch etwas anders wie die anderen, sei es was das Auswerfen, Anhieb setzen oder Drillen betrifft.
> 
> Du wirst sehr schnell deinen eigenen Stil finden, der Dir so in Fleisch und Blut übergeht, so daß Du ihn noch nicht einmal beschreiben kannst, weil es einfach eine Selbstverständlichkeit für Dich ist.




Na dann lass ich es am besten mal auf mich zukommen(Im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes).#c

Danke trotzdem für die Hilfe#6


----------



## Justhon (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wie Drille ich den Fich richtig?*

Da ich auch noch (trotz ca 8 Jahrelangem Angeln) n ziemlicher n00b bin und noch keinen Fisch (außer vlt einem Horni) drillen musste, hat mir dieser Fred Aufschluss gebracht=). Was mich nur ziemlich Verwirrt, is dass heir alle von nem Blank reden; wie ich verstadnen hab is n Blank=Rute???


----------



## Kochtoppangler (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wie Drille ich den Fich richtig?*

Eigentlich redet nur Mikedeluxe von nem Blank ...

Also @ Mikedeluxe das Teil heißt Rute ... Der Blank ist nur das  Rohteil aus dem die Rute gebaut wird .

Und was den Drill betrifft : Eigentlich sind nur 2 sachen wichtig 

1. Ne richtig eingestellte Bremse , die so eingestellt ist das die Schnur auch bei ner heftigen Flucht nicht reißt (Darauf achten das die bremse häufig etwas träge reagiert , also bei Fischen die sofort von 0 auf 100 starten z.B. Karpfen lieber erstmal nen tick weicher) . Die Bremse darf aber auch nicht zu schlapp sein sonst dauert der Drill ewig oder der Fisch erreicht eventuell nen Hindernis .

2. Ruhe bewahren ! Das wichtigeste ist zu warten bis der Fisch müde ist , und man nicht vorzeitig versucht ihn zu landen . Auch nicht sinnlos draufloskurbeln sondern mit überlegung Drillen . Also darauf achten das der Fisch immer gegen die federnde Rute arbeitet (Rute im 90° Winkel zur Schnur) den Fisch von Hindernissen abhalten usw ... Wenn das Ufer hindernisreich ist den Fisch lieber erstmal draußen nen paar Runden drehen lassen und ihn erst dann rauskurbeln .


----------



## DinkDiver (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wie Drille ich den Fich richtig?*

Also du hast ja glaub ich auch gefragt was du machst wenn der Fisch beißt.
Dann musst du anhaun und das je nach Fisch unterschiedlich. So kannst zu zum Beispiel beim Hecht und anderen Fischen die ein recht hartes Maul haben richtig durchziehn, um den Haken einzutreiben. Sprich die Rute einfach so schnell wie möglich nach oben ziehen. Bei anderen Fischen solltest eher mit Gefühl anhaun.

Danach natürlich versuchen die Schnurspannung zu erhalten also nie Schlappschnur lassen. Das meiste wurde ja schon gesagt. Was aber auch wichtig ist das du wenn der Fisch zieht nicht einholen solltest, das bringt gar nix und verdreht dir nur die Schnur. Also Kurbeln wenn der Fisch Ruhe gibt und ihn ziehen lassen wenn er will. Wenn er zu schwer ist, dann heißt es pumpen.


----------



## Wallerschreck (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wie Drille ich den Fich richtig?*

Stimmt das wichtigste ist die Schnur unter Spannung zu halten, hab an Anfang etliche große Karpfen verloren weil ich mich nicht getraut hab denen ordentlich Rute aufzudrücken, bzw. die Biester plötzlich meinten sie müssten volles Tempo kehrt machen und auf mich zu schwimmen, wenn du da nicht sofort die Schnur einkurbelst und die Spannung hälst spucken sie dir den Köder vor die Füße und verdünnisieren sich.


----------



## Quappenjäger (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wie Drille ich den Fich richtig?*

das wichtigste ist den fisch auf spannung zu halten! wenn du deine schnur pfeifen hören solltest musst du die bremse so einstellen das der druck auf die schnur geringer wird. sonst ist der schnurbruch nicht weit fern.
kommt auch immer darauf an auf was für zielfische du angelst und was für schnurdurchmesser du benutzt.
eine 15 ner mono wirst du selten singen hören weil du dementsprechend nicht so viel druck wie auf eine 35 mono ausüben kannst.
aber mit ein bischen übung klappt das schon!


----------



## noose (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wie Drille ich den Fich richtig?*

:m

Egal wie aber bitte nich so....

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/255239


----------



## HOX (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wie Drille ich den Fich richtig?*

Die Frage sollte wohl eher heissen:
"Wie schreibe ich das Wort FISCH richtig?" :q

...ich finds witzig...

Schöne weihnachten euch allen.


----------

